
This, is boomerang - DanielH
http://yahoo.github.com/boomerang/doc/
======
joblessjunkie
This, is a superfluous comma

~~~
apu
Perhaps they were going for James Earl Jones' "This...is CNN"-style emphasis.

~~~
junkbit
This is Boomerang, Welcome. You can do anything at Boomerang. Anything at all

------
Sephr
Why not integrate Google Chrome's API with boomerang? The following functions
are available to web content:

    
    
        chrome.loadTimes().{requestTime, startLoadTime, commitLoadTime, finishDocumentLoadTime, finishLoadTime, firstPaintTime, firstPaintAfterLoadTime, navigationType, wasFetchedViaSpdy}
        chrome.csi().{startE, onloadT, pageT, tran}

~~~
aristus
That's a good idea. There is also the WebTiming spec, coming soon to a browser
near you. It's on GitHub, so....

~~~
bluesmoon
Carlos, the WebTiming API has already been integrated into boomerang, as has
IE9's implementation of it. Chrome's API hasn't.

------
anin_teger
There's another interesting project out there called the Boomerang
Decompiler..

~~~
thu
And a bidirectional programming language:
<http://www.seas.upenn.edu/~harmony/>

------
izak30
This is cool, have you used it?

------
br41n
nice stuff, handed to my dev colleagues :)

